

Will windows C++ die? - weiwolves

Will windows C++ die?
======
dm_mongodb
I don't fully understand the question : why is Windows C++ different than C++
on other operating systems?

C++ is great. I really like the control it gives one over initialization at
construction and scoped destruction. It's pretty safe these days too give
pointers aren't highly involved (shared_ptr, stl containers instead).

~~~
dm_mongodb
The real question to me is : why in the world are y'all still using C? C++ is
just as fast if you don't jump the shark.

~~~
barnaby
I would ask the opposite question. Why are y'all still using C++? C _is_
faster from what I understand, and Java is basically a better, safer
replacement for C++ (and equally as fast on big enough applications).

Steve Yegge has some great thoughts about how C++ should die, in favor of Java
(not that he likes Java either, though he loves the JVM).

~~~
webdragon
In the context of this post, the Java VM on Windows is a clunky piece of
rubbish, with widgets that look like they come from 1996.

~~~
nailer
It apparently depends on which Java GUI toolkit (Swing, SWT, etc) you use, but
yes, 90% of Java apps on most platforms have massive UI latency and look like
shit.

~~~
barnaby
People still write desktop apps?

------
webdragon
There is still no real foreseeable replacement for Microsoft Office (web apps
just aren't full replacements yet, and won't be for the foreseeable future),
so if that doesn't get rewritten in .Net (which also won't happen in the
foreseeable future), we'll have Win32 code around for some time yet.

~~~
nailer
What about MS Office web apps?

------
checoivan
If you mean the C++ Win32 API, then probably ...no. Most will never even touch
and won't need it except if it is coding some low level/ funky / or hardware
related thing under windows.

